# Buy a tuscany or a cyrene?



## jaimemmm (Apr 17, 2007)

Can you tell me your thoughts?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Me, I'd take the Cyrene. I like the classic looks of Merlins over Litespeeds. But then I've never ridden a Litespeed.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a Tuscany and love it.

1. The Tuscany is no longer available new.

2. Look is a matter of personal taste. I find the beauty of Ti frames in general to be kind of an acquired taste. I didn't get mine for the looks. I love the way Ti rides. 

3. Looking at the Cyrene, I think the biggest difference between the 2 would be in the bottom bracket area. The newer Tuscanies use shaped tubing to stiffen up that area. The Cyrene looks to be a pretty traditional straight tube build. I'm not advocating that "stiffer is better". I think there is a fair amount of market hype in that. It does feel different though. I have a straight tube Ti bike as well. It is less stiff in the BB area. I prefer the feel of a stiffer bottom bracket but I find that actual performance between the 2 bikes isn't really that different.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I also have a Tuscany, excellent bike by any standards.
Out of all the bike I have it's the only bike that gives me that "this is bloody nice" feeling.

Nothing wrong with my other bikes. Trek 5200, Van Nicholas Yukon, and a Litespeed Icon.


I've never ridden a Merlin, don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------

